

Show HN: Error Page Relaunch (The Silent Sound Of Error) - masswerk
http://www.masswerk.at/404v2

======
masswerk
Heavily inspired by Lucas Vieira's marvelous "Fourier Toy" (credits included).
Invaders no more.

